# Humidipak redesign



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's been redesigned and apparently improved. Once again available for sale.

http://www.planetwaves.com/PWHumidity.Page


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm. I use the original one, with the syringe, and it's held up well. I'm always wary when "new and improved" comes with a necessity to buy expiring replacement parts. But I'm a skeptic.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks good. I also quite like the Oasis humidifiers.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

How long are the original ones supposed to last? I remember the guitar tech at Lauzon telling me I should throw my current one away, as they're only good for a year or so? Something about the material inside which retains the water.

Yeah, I know how gullible this makes sound ! kqoct


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> How long are the original ones supposed to last? I remember the guitar tech at Lauzon telling me I should throw my current one away, as they're only good for a year or so? Something about the material inside which retains the water.
> 
> Yeah, I know how gullible this makes sound ! kqoct


It's the three emms.

Mold

Mildew

Mites

Anything retaining moisture will provide a good breading ground for "things". There are anti-bacterial plastics available but even these only last so long before they tank.

There are an incredible number of products people don't think twice about having for way longer than is safe.

Soap - 3 months
Toothpaste - 6 months
cosmetics - 3 months
ketchup - 3 weeks
mayo - 2 weeks

etc etc etc

So yea, any product designed to hold moisture for extended periods that cannot be soap and water washed can become contaminated permanently; and even then can still become contaminated. Plastic water bottles, what is found embedding itself and then back leaching from that plastic is vulgar to the max and once contaminations from unwashed dollar bills as once held by strippers gets into the plastic the only way to deal with that is to replace it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The original was awesome, gave me 6 months of worry free humidity.

I've been waiting patiently for the redesign.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The original was awesome, gave me 6 months of worry free humidity.
> 
> I've been waiting patiently for the redesign.


Just bought it on the weekend. Says on the packaging that the inserts last 2-4 months. Looks good so far.


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Planet Waves Humidipak system*



LowWatt said:


> Just bought it on the weekend. Says on the packaging that the inserts last 2-4 months. Looks good so far.


I have to agree - it is simplicity indeed - at the very least the head stock pocket will remain with the guitar in the case but it is an easy habit to put the remaining two packs into the sound hole when putting the guitar away for the night.

The big things I get from this is D'Addario have a repeat customer for something else and if you leave the packs in the case while playing, you'll have to move them to put the guitar away - so the easy thing is to just drop them over the strings in the sound hole - no mess no fuss.

Another habit I'm forming is closing the case when using the guitar - it keeps out dust, etc and with the packs laying in the bottom of the case you tend not to stick notes music, etc in the bottom of the case.

Maybe, at least with this method, we'll wind up with clean cases used for storing only the guitar.

That by itself is probably an improvement for most of us.

Newf


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I now, always close my case when not using the guitar.

Example one: My little niece kicks her legs as I'm playing a song for her while kneeling over the case. The lid proceeds to make a big scratch in the finish of my Taylor 810.

Example Two: While playing out at hunting camp a bunch of hot wing sauce got spilled on my case. This time the case was closed as it should be.

I will neither deny or admit that liquor was involved in both of the above examples...


----------



## newf46 (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I now, always close my case when not using the guitar.
> 
> Example one: My little niece kicks her legs as I'm playing a song for her while kneeling over the case. The lid proceeds to make a big scratch in the finish of my Taylor 810.
> 
> ...


JOKE INTENDED - a huntcamp without booze is like a rifle without bullets

Newf


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> There are an incredible number of products people don't think twice about having for way longer than is safe.
> 
> Soap - 3 months
> Toothpaste - 6 months
> ...


Where'd you get those figures from?
Ketchup will last longer than 3 weeks.
Well, actually around here it doesn't last that long--but it takes longer than 3 weeks to go bad. If we stopped using it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

zontar said:


> Where'd you get those figures from?
> Ketchup will last longer than 3 weeks.
> Well, actually around here it doesn't last that long--but it takes longer than 3 weeks to go bad. If we stopped using it.



kqoct I was a sad and lonely teen back in the 80's and sick a lot. I spent half my days at home ill watching day time talk shows. I think I watched more of that than I did listen to teachers at high school. There was a LOT of information given back then, most of it far more informative and factual than anything from the 90's onward when the "shock" shows really took off and it became more of a carnival that an information show. AM Talk Radio also used to be as good but by the time I stopped listening to the radio it had become mostly crud. Anyways, it was a fairly common filler show at the start of summer to do a "so, when was the last time you threw out your old .... _fill in the blank_". Most food-like products have a life span of 3 weeks and less once opened even when filled with preservatives. I found that sliced meat only is expected to last 3 days once you purchase it from the deli. Found that out the icky way too >.< Any time a show on cosmetic comes up, they also list how long to let any item lasts in your cosmetics collection, and it all comes to the 3 to 6 month range. At least tooth paste has the time of 6 months implanted in my memory, that could be wrong and it could be less >.<

But yea, ketchups, and mayo, and salsa, and hp sauce, and a1 sauce, Worcestershire sauce, salad dressing, etc, all should be used in a pretty short timespan only most people don't do so. Heck, my mom used to keep Worster in the cupboard, not even fridged, once opened *faint* and that sauce has anchovies in it!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...what is the ideal humidity level?

i keep all of my guitars out in the open, but i do have a hygrometer that i check daily.

-dh


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The guys over at L&M suggested that I do what they did, and pop over to Canadian Tire and get a room humidifier.


40% to 45% http://www.fretnotguitarrepair.com/care.htm


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct I was a sad and lonely teen back in the 80's and sick a lot. I spent half my days at home ill watching day time talk shows. I think I watched more of that than I did listen to teachers at high school. There was a LOT of information given back then, most of it far more informative and factual than anything from the 90's onward when the "shock" shows really took off and it became more of a carnival that an information show. AM Talk Radio also used to be as good but by the time I stopped listening to the radio it had become mostly crud. Anyways, it was a fairly common filler show at the start of summer to do a "so, when was the last time you threw out your old .... _fill in the blank_". Most food-like products have a life span of 3 weeks and less once opened even when filled with preservatives. I found that sliced meat only is expected to last 3 days once you purchase it from the deli. Found that out the icky way too >.< Any time a show on cosmetic comes up, they also list how long to let any item lasts in your cosmetics collection, and it all comes to the 3 to 6 month range. At least tooth paste has the time of 6 months implanted in my memory, that could be wrong and it could be less >.<
> 
> But yea, ketchups, and mayo, and salsa, and hp sauce, and a1 sauce, Worcestershire sauce, salad dressing, etc, all should be used in a pretty short timespan only most people don't do so. Heck, my mom used to keep Worster in the cupboard, not even fridged, once opened *faint* and that sauce has anchovies in it!


Sandwich meat doesn't last long around here either.'
Although it isn't eaten with ketchup--but it keeps the mustard & mayo from going bad.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> The guys over at L&M suggested that I do what they did, and pop over to Canadian Tire and get a room humidifier.
> 40% to 45% http://www.fretnotguitarrepair.com/care.htm



...this is highly reassuring. the humidity at my studio rarely drops below 70%, even during the coldest winter periods.

good thing, too, because its far too large for a humidifier.

-dh


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought Ketchup was like DQ "ice-cream"; kind of a malleable plastic semi-edible substance. 

I bought a big Sears tank-type humidifier. The kind with two plastic tanks that you fill every other day (in Alberta) I got seriously tired of this, so I plumbed it in using a furnace type humidifier ball-cock shut-off assembly and plastic hose that is connected to cold-water line. 'Took about 2 hours, everything included and about $40.00 $200 for the humidifier on sale. It is still working perfectly 5 years on. I change the wicks every 6 months and I clean the calcium cloride from the ball-cock with CLR every year. Still works perfectly. and my room is stable at 45% at all times. I have 3 hygrometers in the room.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...this is highly reassuring. the humidity at my studio rarely drops below 70%, even during the coldest winter periods.
> 
> good thing, too, because its far too large for a humidifier.
> 
> -dh


 
There is too much humidity as well. 70% is getting pretty close to that.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*David*

70 is WAY to HIGH for your guitars, it should really never get below 35% and shouldn't ever get higher then 60% for a day the ideal average should always be between 40-55 % and that will give you comfort at both ends of the scale, 70 % is to much moisture, if its beyond say 2-4 hours.
And Jeff its always good to keep your cases closed, even when not drinking with your Taylor 810. Lets hope that was the last scratch.Ship


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

As a talking point, I might point out that many luthiers are now saying that a guitar should be slowly weaned off a humidifier. I have a number of guitars - some several decades old that have never seen a humidifier or a crack! The gal I play with has a Mid 50s D-28 that has never seen a humidifier or crack in it's life. 

On the other hand, I've seen new instruments crack in front of my eyes. (almost) 

As most of my instruments (about 60) are inventory and another 30 in the collection, I can't afford to take chances, so I keep everything around 45% (some folks suggest 50%) which the current best thinking allows a safe swing of 20% each way.

My pal Dr. Judy (Threet Guitars) has tried to explain humidity as it relates to wood but I'm not bright enough to follow it, I guess.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I just got a Honeywell humidifier. The small one Model 910.
Its been running for about 4 hours and it has not increased the humidity level in 14X10 ft room at all. Nothing. Was 20% before and after.
A pot of boiling water increases the level by 5+ percent in 1/2 hr in my room.

Did I get the wrong size?

Maybe a more powerful one is needed.

Can anyone suggest a make/model that actually works?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Jaggery*

I would like to suggest that you talk to someone in the building trade, when we talk about relative humidity we are talking about it in terms of your guitar and not a whole room and how are you reading the moisture in your room are you using a decent hygrometer to measure it.Ship


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

+1 on what Ship said for getting a professional in.

There are a few ways that a room can be humidified, and a few ways it can fail. If there are flaws in the environmental seal of the room, than any mechanism can fail to de/humidify properly.

I "think" the environmental (room) humidity I had linked was in/around 45% wasn't it? Isn't the wood itself of the instrument between 3% and 12%??


----------



## TrentRiver (Dec 7, 2009)

I learned something new again
Thanks for tip

I have a humidfier and air puirfier combo by Honeywell very nice 
Have a Dry home and dry cough from smoking
This baby cleans smoke from air and a nice cool moisture to prevent germ spreading
Just not actual digital percentage of moisture will pick up the sensor for reading

Thanks for thread


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Guys, I spoke too soon.

Well into its 8th hr the thing started to work.
Overnight and even set on low it is maintaining a RH of 35-40 and on high it can do 45-50. I am using a Stanfield hygrometer I got from Canadian Tire.


----------

